# Battle Of The Box Mods(with Attys)!



## Paulie (26/7/14)

Hey all so i thought id give my opionion on 3 of my box mods and how i feel about them. Rating = on stars 1 = bad 5 = excellent)

*Reo Grand LP (5 stars)*
I have only had this mod for 5 days now and i can say that since i recieved it i have not put it down.
The reo is simplistic, light, alows you to swich out muiltiple flavours and you also get a wopping 6 mil juice which you can have your all day vape juice in there without having to change or refill it for a whole day.
I am currently running the reomiser 3 (bottom fed RDA from the centre post).
Reomiser 3 features :
Centre post bottom fed dripping allows you to wick all around and has fantastic flavour, throat hit and creates very good vapor.

So i have thought about what i dont like about the reo and to be honest there nothing i can really think of other than the battery which is alittle loose.
One of the best things also is Reo is know availible in south africa and you can get all the spare parts.

*IPW v2 (4 stars)*
I reieved this device today from at vapeclub and i can say that it is a very sexy little device.It is very well build and allows you to connect all your RBA(russian\kayfun etc) RDA(magma\IGo\Trident etc) devices to it.
The sx330 chip
This is great chip and you can immediatly see the difference compared to the dna 30 chip on how the quality and amount of vapor you get at any wattage you use. The kayfun I am currently using on there with a 0.8ohm micro coil performs great. It almost feels like you have added a turbo to the kayfun and it has a 30% increase in the quality of the vape.
After playing around with the watts i feel like 20watts is where i am currently happy but i have noticed that when i use different devices and coil configurations it all changes and you deffently feel that instantly.
Compared to the Cana you can instantly get a feel for the increase or decrease in voltage as you play around with the watts. I also found that if you go above 20 watts the vapor starts to get very warm.
I have not had the device for long but so far the only problem i have is that i own a reo.

*Cana Mod (3 stars)*
I have owned the cana for the longest out of the 3 devices and can still say that i am very happy with it. The feel of the cana in your hand feels great and it also allows you to use muiltiple RDA\RBA on it.
DNA 30 chip (clone)
Up till today i have been enjoying the chip and found that it works great at 14-15 watts on all my kayfuns. The issue i have is after trying the IPW v2 you can immediatly identify the difference in the vapor quality.
I then decided to connect my new mini Nautilus to the hana running 15 watts and all i can say is i caint put it down and its a match made in heaven!!

They are all 3 great devices and i will add more information to this the longer i use them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/7/14)

Excellent review @paulph201!
Really enjoyed reading this!
Thanks, very helpful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Great comparison, thanks. For that loose battery in the Reo - just give the battery a wrap or two of insulation tape. You can even leave a tab to pull out the battery easier. One of the Reonauts here have done it and posted a pic, but do not remember who.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike (26/7/14)

Hmm are you comparing box mods or attys?


----------



## Paulie (26/7/14)

@Andre oooh I never thought of that great!! ill do it and update my post


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)

Great review and most informative! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/7/14)

I suppose both lol ill edit my heading


----------



## Mike (26/7/14)

Don't get me wrong, reos are awesome but you can put almost any standard atty on a cana or ipv whereas the reo is kinda it's own system?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/7/14)

The best thing to do is own both then you got the best of both worlds  or 3 in my case haha


----------



## Mike (26/7/14)

Can't say I'm not envious


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

I never owned a reo. But when it comes to giving stars ill give the ipv v2 10 stars out of 5. Lol. Great unit. You can feel the power in it. To be honest my hana is like a baby and ipv the big big brother. I recommend this device to anyone who loves the electronic mods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/7/14)

I defiantly agree that its the best electronic mod I have and it only looses to the reo cause of simplicity(changing juices) and design(bottom fed) in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Excellent review, I had the chance to briefly play around with the IPW v2 today at VapeClub, and I was pleasantly surprised at just how light the unit is. Feels like a feather in the hand, more or less. And the touch fire I think it's called is really neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (27/7/14)

Pretty sure it's @Alex


Andre said:


> Great comparison, thanks. For that loose battery in the Reo - just give the battery a wrap or two of insulation tape. You can even leave a tab to pull out the battery easier. One of the Reonauts here have done it and posted a pic, but do not remember who.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/7/14)

Great review. 

I agree with all the points you've made. 

I have had all 3 systems as well and the the scoring would be the same on mine as well. 
The only other gripe I would have for the other two systems would be the lack of simplicity to change the batteries. 

If you charging via the USB. Then its even worse as you lose the use of them for a good couple of hours. 


Mike said:


> Don't get me wrong, reos are awesome but you can put almost any standard atty on a cana or ipv whereas the reo is kinda it's own system?


Not quite. 
If you go for a Low Profile REO, you can pretty much use any atomiser on it. 
The only downside then would be that you would lose the bottom feed option on it. Unless you mod it to bottom feed. 

See the aqua on the REO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Thanks for your impressions @paulph201
Well done, nice and useful

Would love to hear if your views change over a few weeks of usage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

@MurderDoll then what'd be the point of having a Reo? If it's just plain old mech box, it's not as good as either the Hana or the IPV.


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

These are not really comparable box mods

The reo is bottom feeding and the other two are not.
So you are right, no point in putting a non bottom fed topper on a REO

The way i see it, the comparison above is between a bottom fed mechanical REO and a electronic box mod with a tank rebuildable on top.

I.e. The comparison here for me is the whole system, not the parts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Limbo (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> @MurderDoll then what'd be the point of having a Reo? If it's just plain old mech box, it's not as good as either the Hana or the IPV.


Status.... I also don't get the whole Reo thing. It's basically a dripper with a better feed option. I have a dripper and much prefer my Kayfun.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

Limbo said:


> Status.... I also don't get the whole Reo thing. It's basically a dripper with a better feed option. I have a dripper and much prefer my Kayfun.


 
You don't get the REO thing until you have one and try it... I know exactly how you feel... I felt the same way when I started and I thought the REO guys were lunatics!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Limbo (27/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You don't get the REO thing until you have one and try it... I know exactly how you feel... I felt the same way when I started and I thought the REO guys were lunatics!


I'll just keep feeling like that then, could buy a couple of mechs for that price


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

So what we've learnt from this thread is that someone needs to squeeze an SX350 into a Reo for the ultimate mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuganp (27/7/14)

Silver said:


> These are not really comparable box mods
> 
> The reo is bottom feeding and the other two are not.
> So you are right, no point in putting a non bottom fed topper on a REO
> ...


 
I normally carry the REO and the cana mod with a dripper so that I can have flavor changes throughout the day. When I go out I only carry the REO as I use it the most but also carry a dripper so that I can get a change when I want. Best of both - normal dripper and bottom fed dripper without carrying 2 devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Limbo said:


> Status.... I also don't get the whole Reo thing. It's basically a dripper with a better feed option. I have a dripper and much prefer my Kayfun.



Precisely @Limbo 
Its a dripper with a convenient simple bottom feeding mechanism

Not sure what dripper you have and if you prefer the vape you get off the Kayfun tank system then yes, you would not like the REO. 

But for me, the vape on a well set up dripper beats a tank - flavour wise and throat hit wise. I need my throat hit. So i loved the dripper type of vape. The REO just made it convenient, so I dont need to drip every few puffs or walk around with a juice bottle. Thats all. 

There is nothing magical or technologically superior about the REO. Its simplicity is what makes it special. And the dripper type of vape, which does not necessarily suit every person's taste. 

The Reo also has many other benefits in everyday practicality and ease of use. Changing wicks, changing flavours, cleaning. All are very simple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> @MurderDoll then what'd be the point of having a Reo? If it's just plain old mech box, it's not as good as either the Hana or the IPV.


You completely missing the point I was trying to make. 

I put the aqua to show you that you could use any atomiser you wanted as long as the REO was low profile. 

I was merely responding to your original statement.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

@MurderDoll, I'm not. It then functions just as a plain old mech box mod. Nowhere near as good as the Hana or IPV. If you don't use it as a bottom feeder, it's nowhere near as good a regular mod.


----------



## MurderDoll (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> @MurderDoll, I'm not. It then functions just as a plain old mech box mod. Nowhere near as good as the Hana or IPV. If you don't use it as a bottom feeder, it's nowhere near as good a regular mod.


OK. Again you missing the point. 

I'm clearly not explaining it correctly. 

Box mod or not. Convert the aqua or trident or any atomiser to bottom feed and it still serves the exact same purpose.


*Edit. I'm also curious as to why you say the REO is nowhere near as good as the others?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

We're clearly on different wavelengths.

Lets assume we decide we love the Aqua. However sometimes we want to vape 18mg, other times 6mg, but at a higher wattage. Can the Reo change wattage on the fly? Assuming your battery runs low at a mate's house and you have no backup, can you charge it with just a cellphone charger? They're very close to being the same size and weight and the Cana or IPV cost a bit less. The IPV has an adjustable 510 too (not sure about the Reo, don't know them well).


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> We're clearly on different wavelengths.
> 
> Lets assume we decide we love the Aqua. However sometimes we want to vape 18mg, other times 6mg, but at a higher wattage. Can the Reo change wattage on the fly? Assuming your battery runs low at a mate's house and you have no backup, can you charge it with just a cellphone charger? They're very close to being the same size and weight and the Cana or IPV cost a bit less. The IPV has an adjustable 510 too (not sure about the Reo, don't know them well).


 
I get what you're saying. And yes absolutely right. The Cana or IPV function very well in that role. Should you prefer a tank system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Some just loves Reos and some Electronic mods. Im all about the electronic. Never spend that cash on a reo. Rather get myself two new electronic mods. Just my point!


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

Exactly @Alex. Hence if you remove the bottom-feed system from the Reo, you're getting rid of what's special about it


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Some just loves Reos and some Electronic mods. Im all about the electronic. Never spend that cash on a reo. Rather get myself two new electronic mods. Just my point!


 
I hear you and will chat to you in 6 months time. Been there done that and have a number of t-shirts!


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hear you and will chat to you in 6 months time. Been there done that and have a number of t-shirts!


Lol you know the game. Ag man ill still see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> We're clearly on different wavelengths.
> 
> Lets assume we decide we love the Aqua. However sometimes we want to vape 18mg, other times 6mg, but at a higher wattage. Can the Reo change wattage on the fly? Assuming your battery runs low at a mate's house and you have no backup, can you charge it with just a cellphone charger? They're very close to being the same size and weight and the Cana or IPV cost a bit less. The IPV has an adjustable 510 too (not sure about the Reo, don't know them well).


 
If a vaper prefers a regulated vape, then the Reo and any other pure mechanical mod is not for him/her, but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

So are there any regulated bottom feeders?


----------



## johan (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> So are there any regulated bottom feeders?


 
Yes there are, mostly custom made and fairly expensive.


----------



## MurderDoll (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> We're clearly on different wavelengths.
> 
> Lets assume we decide we love the Aqua. However sometimes we want to vape 18mg, other times 6mg, but at a higher wattage. Can the Reo change wattage on the fly? Assuming your battery runs low at a mate's house and you have no backup, can you charge it with just a cellphone charger? They're very close to being the same size and weight and the Cana or IPV cost a bit less. The IPV has an adjustable 510 too (not sure about the Reo, don't know them well).


Very valid point. 

But you have only looked at it from one side. 

If you've never used a REO, I doubt you'll ever understand it. 
I have both systems and love them both. But the reo is still better. You won't understand it until you have one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> So are there any regulated bottom feeders?


 
Yes there are... http://redskymods.3dcartstores.com/ is one of them that has the option.

There are others... http://www.zeuxx.com/shop/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

I want to know who have one in Cpt. So that i can go test it and see what all the fuss is about!!


----------



## johan (27/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I want to know who have one in Cpt. So that i can go test it and see what all the fuss is about!!


 
Make an appointment with the 2 retailers in Cape town who stock them.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

I want to know who have one in Cpt. So that i can go test it and see what all the fuss is about!!


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

I dont think VapeMob have there to test. I was yesterday there and vapor mountain. Just open after hours on Tuesdays and thursdays. Im like 80km away from them. Ill c what i can do. Thx


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> Exactly @Alex. Hence if you remove the bottom-feed system from the Reo, you're getting rid of what's special about it


 
@Mike, you are right. If you don't use the bottom feeding of the REO, then it is not as versatile as a regulated device that can change the power.

However, bear in mind that the REO was designed as a bottom feeding system. And to bottom feed a dripper. 

So if you like a dripper - and want the "convenience of a tank system" - then the REO is extremely hard to beat.

It does bring me back to something I said previously in this thread.
*If you like the type of vape you get on a dripper,* then the REO is the way to go
If not and you prefer a tank type of vape, then the REO is not the way to go at all...
Or... even if you do like a dripper, but don't need that vape all day (i.e. just for the odd taste here and there) - then you don't need a REO

Just to refresh. I have tried quite a few Clearos, stock coils, rebuilt coils, Kayfun and a few others. The best vape for me and my preference is a well set up dripper. The REOs give me an excellent dripper vape all day, every day with no fuss or bother. 3 months and not one problem. In fact, I'm about to buy another one.... 

I do still use a IGO-L dripper on a SVD for occasional tasting, but my workhorses are my REOs. At home, office and on the road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> Exactly @Alex. Hence if you remove the bottom-feed system from the Reo, you're getting rid of what's special about it


 
Let me tell you how the Reo is special for me.

1. You can chuck it in the sink and give it a good wash, take it out shake it off, and you're good to go.
2. Building coils is super easy and fast, Reomizer has a ceramic deck.
3. Almost indestructible little mod.
4. Lifetime support from Rob the creator/owner.
5. Best vape you will ever get from any device.
6. Super easy to change juices and batteries.
7. Can still drip from the top when you feel like trying a new juice on the fly.
8. Really cheap once you consider it's not a clone.
9. In 2/4/6/8/10 years time, will still be the same awesome device.
10. It's compact, and doesn't leak
11. It's amazing.
12. fantastic.
13. Best support community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

Yea @Silver. My initial point was that it's not totally fair to compare the Reo as a mod to a Cana or IPV. I wasn't for a second disagreeing that Reos aren't cool - no need for anyone here to get so defensive (or condescending). The Reo is it's own system and you do make certain sacrifices for it, but the perks far outweigh the cons. Everyone has different requirements and priorities which is why there's a huge amount of devices out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (27/7/14)

I'm loving all the points ppl have made here!! It's interesting to think as a vaper what is the best option for yourself and also what best suits your needs (flavor, quality of vape and useability.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (27/7/14)

Silver said:


> These are not really comparable box mods
> 
> The reo is bottom feeding and the other two are not.
> So you are right, no point in putting a non bottom fed topper on a REO
> ...




You are quite right! I only did compare them cause they are box designs lol


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> Exactly @Alex. Hence if you remove the bottom-feed system from the Reo, you're getting rid of what's special about it


Of course you are correct. Bottom feed is part of the magic of a Reo. I have used a Cana with Aqua and Russian and it works great. But I have sold the Cana for the following reasons:

The Cana give you the same power all the time, which is great. But in real life for me the difference in vape with a mech mod is minuscule. I have heard of one person that is extremely sensitive to the gradual loss of power in a mech. For that and similar persons the Cana and the like is heaven sent.
With a mech I have to switch out batteries more frequently, but that is a moment's work.
Switching out the battery on the Cana not so easy. And those little screws will get worn out and the threads will strip. Of course you can charge without removing the batteries, but that takes the mod out of use for some time in practical terms. I am sure this will be addressed in future models though.
The Cana is more expensive and bigger than a mech (not a Reo obviously).
The Cana will long have given up the ghost (which is the nature of all electronic devices) whilst the mech will still be going strong. And the Cana is much more likely to break at an inconvenient time than a mech mod.
Above for me the difference between a high power electronic mod and a mech mod. After some time with a Cana, I prefer a mech mod for my money. And my IPV 50 on the way will probably go the same route.

As for the Reo system a whole lot of other factors come into play, some which are set out in this thread. Many others in the Reoville forum. In the end I agree with @Rob Fisher, you need to try a Reo out for yourself for some time to really appreciate and declare on it.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Well summed up @Alex !
Couldn't agree more there.

Just to add a few things and thoughts from my side on my journey.

I am a technology gadget lover. I love gadgets that make my life easier. When I first came across the REO from local REO master, @Andre, I was like "WTF, there is NO WAY I will go for this device." I wanted something with more electronic wizardry like the Evic that could be programmed on my computer to vary the vape.

Just so you know, I'm the type of guy that has a spreadsheet of every cycle of my MVPs and how many puffs I got from fresh to flat. I love stats. I love digital things!

The REO is comparatively such a dumb device - that I thought there would be no way I would like it.

*But the more I vaped, the more I realised that it wasn't the wizardry that gave me a good vape. It was the coil, the wick and the juice.*

After a plethora of devices, I got to the the humble IGO-L dripper. Such a simple looking thing. I tried many combinations of coils, different heights off the deck, close to the posts, close to the airhole - and eventually, I found my ideal setup (incidentally, quite high and close to the edge for strong throat hit and still good flavour). But I got tired of dripping. This was not an all day solution. But I loved that vape so much.

Just so you know, I found the stock Clearos weren't intense enough. The rebuilt Clearo coils had better flavour but I needed more throat hit. I found the Kayfun had great flavour but just couldn't give me the same throat hit (as my reference IGO-L dripper) no matter what coil combo I tried or height above the deck. And it was a pain to change wicks or flavours.

I said to myself, if the REO can give me that exact same IGO-L dripper vape but free me from the hassle of dripping, then I will take it. @Andre said it could. And I took his word. He was 100% right!

So 3 months and 3 REOs later, I am a now without doubt a happy vaper. I get dense, rich flavour and super strong throat hit. And I get it all the time.

I think it works especially well for me because I really like my strong throat hit. If I didn't need such throat hit, I may not have ended up in Reoville.

Nevertheless, it's quite incredible that I have grown to love and appreciate such a relatively "dumb" mechanical device. But when its set up properly, it just performs so well that I am always astonished and pleased.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> You are quite right! I only did compare them cause they are box designs lol


 
No worries @paulph201 - your comparisons were spot on - this is a great real world comparison.

And the points made on this thread are extremely valid for vapers to help them discover what works for them best.
The discussion on here is fantastic. You started off something great.

By the way, we will be waiting for your views on these "systems" a month in....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (27/7/14)

@VapeSnow I am at my dayjob in Foreshore CTN during business hours and you are welcome to arrange a time with me and come through to test my Reo. Remember to bring along any questions about the Reo you might have and I will be happy to answer

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Oupa said:


> @VapeSnow I am at my dayjob in Foreshore CTN during business hours and you are welcome to arrange a time with me and come through to test my Reo. Remember to bring along any questions about the Reo you might have and I will be happy to answer


Thx @Oupa. Ill be sure to do that!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

I would like to reiterate everything @Andre, @Alex and Hi Ho @Silver said!

Especially the part about loving gadgets and never thinking a "dumb" device would end up being my device of choice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (27/7/14)

Mike said:


> So what we've learnt from this thread is that someone needs to squeeze an SX350 into a Reo for the ultimate mod?


Watch this space...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (27/7/14)

Awww. A heart!

Been getting lots of those lately...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/7/14)

Great! Thanks to @Silver for that last post, I now need a Reo i my life I haven't even finished my order yet and you guys 'sell' me another device! Watkine?! At least now my first order of vape gear is going to be an epic arsenal muhahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

Great post this, and thanks to @Alex , @Andre and @Silver for your points on the Reo. It has raised more questions about Mechs in general and Reo's in particular for me though. A Reo (and other expensive Mech's) to me is currently a bit like a Harley - difficult to relate the value of what you get to the asking price  I'll have to compose a post of relevant questions in the correct place when I have the time.


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

360twin said:


> Great post this, and thanks to @Alex , @Andre and @Silver for your points on the Reo. It has raised more questions about Mechs in general and Reo's in particular for me though. A Reo (and other expensive Mech's) to me is currently a bit like a Harley - difficult to relate the value of what you get to the asking price  I'll have to compose a post of relevant questions in the correct place when I have the time.



Hi @360twin , thanks for the feedback

I hear yon on the Harley comparison, LoL

But in the REO's defence, its actually not very expensive for original equipment. 
Say you get a Nautilus Mini and a SVD and 5 spare coils, youre looking at around R1300 or so
A REO is about R2,300 for the basic setup. 

If one compared to an original Kayfun and say an original mech, the pricing is similar, the REO may even be cheaper

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/8/14)

Chesterton is the best,
No Camel,
Are you crazy? Real men smoke Winston!
I don't care, I smoke BB and roll my own.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 360twin (1/8/14)

Silver said:


> ...
> A REO is about R2,300 for the basic setup.
> ...


 
Yes, I was a bit surprised at this. When I first looked they were coming in at around R3 500, but that was getting one direct from the USA or even Europe. When I saw the Woodvil Rob was selling I was really tempted, particularly at the price (oooh, pretty!). Trouble is, I've never dripped (that doesn't sound right!) or used a Mech, so it would've been a really uninformed decision.

It might be a good idea if the local retailer could arrange a 'demo' unit that could travel around to potential buyers, in order to have a day or two's first-hand experience. I wouldn't mind paying say R200 or so to cover rental, courier services and insurance for the privilege - have you considered something like this @Chop007 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (1/8/14)

360twin said:


> Yes, I was a bit surprised at this. When I first looked they were coming in at around R3 500, but that was getting one direct from the USA or even Europe. When I saw the Woodvil Rob was selling I was really tempted, particularly at the price (oooh, pretty!). Trouble is, I've never dripped (that doesn't sound right!) or used a Mech, so it would've been a really uninformed decision.
> 
> It might be a good idea if the local retailer could arrange a 'demo' unit that could travel around to potential buyers, in order to have a day or two's first-hand experience. I wouldn't mind paying say R200 or so to cover rental, courier services and insurance for the privilege - have you considered something like this @Chop007 ?


Awesome idea, unfortunately it is a no ways, from the boss. You can however pop around anytime to our store and we have one here that is always on hand to demonstrate the awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (1/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> ... You can however pop around anytime to our store ...


That unfortunately would cost me more than the device  Pity you don't have a branch up here in GP, but thanks for the reply. Did he/she perhaps mention why - it seems to be a sure-fire way to increase sales? Too much hassle?


----------



## Chop007 (1/8/14)

360twin said:


> That unfortunately would cost me more than the device  Pity you don't have a branch up here in GP, but thanks for the reply. Did he/she perhaps mention why - it seems to be a sure-fire way to increase sales? Too much hassle?


No, not too much hassle, we would rather prefer to get folks in store. A branch in GP is an excellent idea and we are on it. I wish I could do that and I would gladly, but the Reo is an expensive device. I would not trust anyone with my girlfriend, even if she was just accompanying a friend to his matric dance. It is like that with Reo as well. Your idea is excellent however and given some time I am sure we will implement something along those lines. But at this very moment in time, all I got was a 'No-Ways'. I will keep working on it and get back to you should we eventually get a thing like that going. Maybe we should have something similar to the 'Taste-Box', except with devices?

Each company could place various devices in a box and then send it around the country. Wonder if any other vendors may be interested? Maybe if we all took the risk to benifit you legend vapers, it would be more pulpable to the bosses? I don't yet know, excellent idea, lets see where this goes.


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> No, not too much hassle, we would rather prefer to get folks in store. A branch in GP is an excellent idea and we are on it. I wish I could do that and I would gladly, but the Reo is an expensive device. I would not trust anyone with my girlfriend, even if she was just accompanying a friend to his matric dance. It is like that with Reo as well. Your idea is excellent however and given some time I am sure we will implement something along those lines. But at this very moment in time, all I got was a 'No-Ways'. I will keep working on it and get back to you should we eventually get a thing like that going. Maybe we should have something similar to the 'Taste-Box', except with devices?
> 
> Each company could place various devices in a box and then send it around the country. Wonder if any other vendors may be interested? Maybe if we all took the risk to benifit you legend vapers, it would be more pulpable to the bosses? I don't yet know, excellent idea, lets see where this goes.


This was discussed a few times, but too many risks. I also agree with your boss re the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

360twin said:


> That unfortunately would cost me more than the device  Pity you don't have a branch up here in GP, but thanks for the reply. Did he/she perhaps mention why - it seems to be a sure-fire way to increase sales? Too much hassle?


 
Hi @360twin 

Come to the next JHB Vape Meet on the 30th - you are bound to find many a REO there - and you will no doubt be able to take a test drive

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/8/14)

Pending if I'm actually here or not. I'll have Kazumi with me. You'll be welcome to give it a try. Just be sure to bring a drip tip along to test her with.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

